
IPad screenshots make this thing seem less like a giant iPhone - Flemlord
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/27/new-screenshots-of-ipad-apps-start-to-make-this-thing-seem-less/
======
commieneko
Brushes is going to be a big deal among people who can draw. The iPhone
version is incredible, and the larger screen will make it more so.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
kind of like a cintiq, only without pressure sensitivity

~~~
wollw
When the iPad was first announced it seemed like it could be a great digital
sketchbook... until I found out it lacked pressure sensitivity. I know a lot
of people have shown off the drawing abilities of the iPhone/iPod Touch but as
long as it lacks this Apple is pretty much snubbing artists.

~~~
angumagu
This could be solved with a wireless pressure sensitive stylus with a
capacitive tip. I think such a product would make digital artwork a killer app
for the iPad.

~~~
allenp
This is pretty smart. I was thinking about cannibalizing an old Wacom and
making a case for the iPad to sit in for drawing - your solution sounds more
elegant.

------
johnrob
Not being dreadfully slow will also make it unlike an iphone.

~~~
iamcalledrob
I can attest to this. It seems that the new OS updates are really rather
demanding, and my meagre 2G iPhone lags and stutters constantly.

I had to disable shake-to-shuffle, because the poor little thing would lag for
5 or 10 seconds, and seemed to condense accelerometer input during that time,
making it think it had been shaken when it had actually just been sitting in
my pocket.

I'm switching to Android next month hopefully, but that has little to do with
hardware quality.

------
aresant
Most people that have handled an iPad dismiss that it's just a larger iPod
Touch - the old axiom a picture is worth a thousand words certainly applies
here.

For education / gaming / medicine / industrial / etc etc the apps we see for
this format are going to be incredible.

~~~
paulgb
> For education / gaming / medicine / industrial / etc etc the apps we see for
> this format are going to be incredible.

I wonder how long Apple will be able to sustain the advantage though. In a
year or so when Android tablets are available, I'd predict that any new
medicine or industry projects would be more inclined to use an open-source
tablet.

If I were building, say, an e-ticket redemption system for events, and I
decided to use off-the-shelf hardware, I would much prefer to build it on
Android than iPhone or iPad simply because I would have more control of the
devices and not be stuck with a single hardware supplier.

~~~
callmeed
_"I'd predict that any new medicine or industry projects would be more
inclined to use an open-source tablet."_

Really? What % of those industries have done that with operating systems and
other past decisions?

~~~
vetinari
what % of those industries have used Macs in the past? There's a reason for
that.

The Android tablets have advantages, that are only indirectly caused by open
source. Having a lot more control over the software, hardware and not to be
beholden to a single supplier is invaluable in industrial use.

~~~
rubinelli
And the API is Java, not some strange language decision makers have never
heard of. Big selling point for large corporations and government agencies.

------
ARR
"People thought Apple will revolutionize tablets, but they got an iPad. But to
make a revolutionary tablet Apple just needed to increase the size of the
iPhone." I don't remember where I read it but that line is awesome.

~~~
stcredzero
Increasing screen real-estate has a non-linear effect on lots of UIs.

~~~
sumeeta
Example?

~~~
jacabado
I am not sure, and nobody can be, but isn't the web an example? When the most
common resolution was 800x600 the graphical interface patterns were really
bleh.

~~~
wmf
IMO Web pages wider than 800px generally use the extra space for junk or
whitespace.

~~~
jacabado
That's true and probably the reason why interfaces improved so much.
Whitespaces are a design element and what you call junk is somebody business
need.

The fact that the blank canvas got bigger on the web allowed to much better
interface patterns, or maybe it was just a question of maturity.

But I guess the most interesting discussion is not the visual part but the
utilization scenarios of the Ipad. I'm not sold on it as a mobile device, but
how many people use a laptop as a mobile device? Mobile phones are the first
truly mobile devices. I'm just starting to notice Iphone owners on the middle
of a crowd trying to text somebody, you have to hold it closer to the
horizontal plane to have better accuracy making it less natural.

I'm not sold on the Ipad as a mobile device, in the mobile phones sense, but I
also don't think its success depends on it.

------
amatriain
It's still crippleware. A lot of people have serious problems with the concept
of "single-channel only" software.

~~~
vetinari
This is something I also don't understand. Many people were opposed to
introducing DRM, TC etc into Windows and PCs by Microsoft, Intel & co. But
when Apple comes and takes the trusted computing much further than the
original TC alliance dared to go (they didn't even think about not allowing
running unsigned executables or being the only entity with root certificate),
it makes eveything allright? Makes me wonder what happened to thought process
of techies during last years.

~~~
yellowbkpk
On the contrary: I've heard nothing but criticism from "techies" about Apple's
trusted computing model, but it doesn't matter: the majority of the people
that pay for Apple products don't care because it Just Works(tm) for them.

~~~
blhack
I don't get this idea of "just works". My blackberry died last week, and I
decided to try out an iPhone as a replacement.

Just works? As in I can get my email to sync more often than 4 times an hour
without jailbreaking it?

Just works? As in I can install the grooveshark iPhone app without
jailbreaking it?

Just works? As in I can listen to pandora and browse the internet without
jailbreaking it?

Just works? As in I can stop the screen from rotation while I'm trying to use
the thing in bed without jailbreaking it?

Just works? As in I can use my google voice app without having to resort to
the workaround the google coded up?

Just works? As in I can use any song or sound stored on the filesystem as a
ringtone, alarm, or alert?

The iPhone might "just work" if you're looking for something that is slightly
worse than a netbook for updating your twitter status, but as far as seeing
the iPad be anything more than paying $600 for the privilege of then paying to
run apps from the iTunes store, well, I don't see it.

Maybe this will change when I get my hands around an iPad, but I very highly
doubt it.

Although perhaps I'm just a tad bitter about how absolutely dreadfully
horrible the iPhone is at just about everything I've tried to do on it. (Okay,
that's a lie, my niece really enjoyed playing with the guitar chord app I
downloaded)

~~~
jodrellblank
Just works as in does everything it does without fuss, not just works as in
does everything full stop.

~~~
blhack
I'm not asking the phone to do _everything_. My gripe is that it _can_ do all
of these things, but they have been artificially restricted.

~~~
danudey
You're an edge case. Most users don't know or care that these problems are
there.

Among other things, if you have an Exchange server or an IMAP server that
supports IDLE, you get push e-mail automatically, which for me solves that
problem in its entirety.

Things like background apps can be done, but the practicality of allowing
background apps without draining the battery far too fast is an issue that (to
date) they haven't solved effectively. Perhaps in the next generation of apps.

Finally, the rotation - I agree with you wholeheartedly. Rotation inhibitor is
the biggest reason why I jailbreak. I hope this will be solved in a future OS
release, but who knows.

------
davidedicillo
I also think that given the size we'll start see many more apps supporting
more than 3 fingers at the same time

